# Can you freeze raw eggs?



## vilasman1 (Oct 7, 2004)

they were on sale and now i have 36 of them


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think so (experts?).  

My suggestion is make something out of most of those suckers and freeze *that*.  

Chuckling in recognition because I can't resist a sale myself.


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2004)

i wouldn't recommend it. i never froze mine but i just don't think they'd be good after that


----------



## pst1can (Oct 8, 2004)

*Freezing Eggs...*

You actually can freeze eggs as long as you take them out of the shell. I used to work for a food service broker and we sold a frozen egg product. The only thing you need to do though is add a little bit of lemon juice to stop the eggs from turning green or gray. I would also recommend a plastic  container such as zip lock, it closes well,it is new so there would be no flavour transfer. My last point is you would want to freeze the eggs in the "usual" amount that you would cook or bake with. Hope this helps 8)


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 8, 2004)

I've frozen eggs by separating them - whites in one contaiiner, yolks in another. Freeze them in useable portions, not in 2 big containers.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 8, 2004)

I've always separated them before freezing, probably because I'm freezing "leftovers" from baking somthing that calls for either whites or yolks.  Egg yolks change consistency when frozen, so I always add a bit of sugar or salt to maintain a normal consistency.  Just be sure to label the container w/ either salt (to use in savory recipies) or sugar (to use for baking).

Whites are a snap to freeze.  I use I tip I got somewhere and freeze them in an ice cube tray, one per ice cube compartment, so I know the quantity I'm working with when I use them next.  Just pop them out and let them thaw!


----------



## vilasman1 (Oct 8, 2004)

This interesting but i think i will wind up baking a lot this week...and I will be posting a cake question over in the desserts section.
The gist of it being, I think there are 4 method to baking a cake, sponge cake method, seperated egg sponge cake, the melted butter method and the keep everything as cold as possible method. I am seriously thinking of baking one cake with one layer made by each method so that i can compare what the different methods taste like


----------



## tweedee (Oct 11, 2004)

NO raw eggs can not be frozen but they can be frozen cooked so if you wanted to make omlets or something like that then make the items first and then freeze


----------



## tweedee (Oct 11, 2004)

sorry i guess you could freeze them raw out of the shell, i was thinking of inside the shell


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 23, 2004)

I froze a few inside the shell, but it was by mistake.  Turned the fridge down too low and the corner they were in was particularly chilly.  I couldn't believe it when I needed an egg for something, pulled one out and hit it on the counter - nothing!  I thought, is this hard boiled and I didn't mark it?  Anyway, had to get a thawed one from a neighbor.  We did end up using the remaining frozen eggs for something, after a careful thawing.  I'm surprised they didn't burst when they froze.

BC


----------



## jennyema (Oct 29, 2004)

You can definitely freeze raw eggs.  Either yolks or whites or mixed.

Make sure you portion the eggs before freezing, so you'll know how many you have.

Yolks need to be mixed with a pinch of either salt or sugar or they will be like jello when thawed.  Make sure you label them with whatever you mix them with so you don't make a custard with the salted yolks.


----------

